# Lump/Tumor on Cichlid Fin?



## marius1980 (Jan 7, 2015)

Has anyone ever seen a lump/tumor on an african cichlid fin? It has been growing larger fairly rapidly. The fish is not showing any signs/symptoms of illness, aside from the large visible growth on his fin. Please advise if you are aware of how to treat. I have pictures I can share but I do not know how to post them on here.... Thank you


----------



## marius1980 (Jan 7, 2015)

[][/img[img[img[/img][/img]]


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

You can medicate with an antibiotic in quarantine. Or you can cut it off and be done with it. smear some desinfectant on it and release it back in the main tank straight away.

I would go with option 2. makes the job allot easier than seeing if the meds work. Make sure the scissors are desinfected.


----------

